# Requesting opinions, please



## BorderKelpie (Mar 27, 2016)

So, I found an ad on Craigslist for a 2 year old registered Lamancha doe in milk. She looks healthy in the photos, she is for sale because she has a small abcess on her face/jaw and the owner says they don't have time to treat it. She has been to the vet and the owner claims she has paperwork from the vet that the abcess is not CL. She also has a prescription for penicillin and has had the abcess flushed. She is asking $250 for her. 

I already have three ND (1 buckling, 2 doelings) and bottle baby Lamancha buckling (that I planned on wethering) and a rescue Saanan doe of unknown age (smooth mouth). Would this be stupid to consider? I was orginally wanting an Alpine, because Lamancha ears are something I am still trying to get used to. lol (I had Nubians growing up). 

I was wanting another doe, but not sure if this is something I should try to tackle with the issues I'm already having with my rescue girl. How accurate are the CL tests? What should I ask, or should I just keep waiting for the right doe to come along? Since I only have the ND buck for future breedings, what if I left Bruce (Lamancha buckling) intact until fall, breed him to her, then wether him then? Is that feasible? He is not registered. How difficult is it to find an appropriate buck and any clue how much I should set aside for a stud fee? 

We're still working on stalls, milking area, etc as we just got started this year. Am I jumping the gun here? I like the idea of a doe for milking since I don't know if Anna (rescue goat) will ever be bred again. (Her udder was damaged and she is not gaining weight well at all - not like I was hoping she would).

Thank you for your time and thoughts!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If pus was tested, then very accurate. I'd look at her and see the paperwork.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Mar 27, 2016)

This is the ad:

I have a tame and trained 2y/o lamancha. Her name is eve. She recently had a abcess on her jaw and I can confirm it is NOT CL with vets results of blood test I had done on her. We lanced it open today and flushed it so she is good to go. She has few days left of her penicillin but I just dont have time to tend to it. So looking for her to go to someone who has the time to take care of it for the remainder of the time. Not very big abcess about a quarter size. It is gone and she is healing. Very sweet milk stand trained. She has been naturally wormed and utd on shots she has also had her hooves trimmed. She gives half a gallon or more! Come get her before she dries up!! Thanks


----------



## BorderKelpie (Mar 27, 2016)

Thank you, *ksalvagno*

I've sent an email about her. I can always say no if it doesn't seem right, I suppose.

(I think she's kind of cute, though)


----------



## FascinatingLady (Mar 6, 2016)

Is $250 a discount? How much would she be before the discount. Myself, I bought an excellent Alpine from a really good farm that gives 4.5-6 pounds of milk per day for $100. She is 5 years. She was only giving about half of what the dairy farm's other does gave so they said $125 obo. She was perfectly healthy but had had a sickness approximately 2 months before when she kidded that caused her milk production to go down. This lady had 30-45 head so of course needed to cull the doe at the bottom of the list. I really just wanted bottle babies, but I felt giving them real goat milk would be the healthiest thing for them. I have raised 5 babies with giving them 50% raw goat milk and 50% store bought milk. I found that the buttermilk helps them digest and transition very well between milk. So to me that price is way high for what you are getting. She isn't registered, she isn't giving much milk, and has a health issue on top of that. Mine aren't registered either, but I would not pay that. Here I saw on Craig's list for a female lamancha with new buckling for $100 but probably not trained for milking. When I contacted the seller there didn't seem to be any health issues but they were 5-6 hours south of us so I did not go get them.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Is she HAS an abscess, the pus should be tested, not blood. It'll be more accurate. I wouldn't buy her unless she's cultures the pus from that abscess, and it's negative for CL.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I agree with Ranger1. They really should have tested the pus, it's a more accurate test.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Who said they didn't test the pus? Since the vet already lanced and flushed the abscess, gave a prescription, and has paperwork for her. I'd be inclined to think that it is probably just a staph infection. 

That price for a registered LaMancha, in milk, is excellent for this area. That's about what a bottle baby goes for here.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

In the ad it says the vet did a blood test


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yeah, it said blood test, which is not always that accurate for CL. At this point, after flushing and treating, I doubt culturing the pus would do much either, since the bacteria has been tampered with.

250.00 for a goat with medical issues and not a great milker seems high to me, also. She would go for about 150.00 in my area.

She looks like she needs to have a fecal done, her coat looks rough. 

Did she say exactly where the abscess was? It could be from a bad tooth. I'd ask for a close up of the abscess.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Your own wording answers this for me.

You asked "should I wait for the right doe to come along?" That tells me you'd be settling on this girl.

I think it's very odd they'd spend the money for vet visits and blood testing then say I don't want to finish treating this... That sounds more like they didn't like the results of the tests and want her gone. But I may be way off there.

I think that's a high price to pay for a goat that has health issues and is not what you really wanted to begin with.

Normally in my area that would be a normal price for a milker but I wouldn't pay that if it wasn't what I wanted...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I personally would make her pin point where the abscess was and ask for any paper work the get has to show on testing and what she found and all that. If she really is at a discounted price and say the abscess was on her jaw and no where near a cl location I would go for it. Finishing up some antibiotics isn't that big of a deal. But I would also make sure she meets what you want beyond the abscess and testing. Does she kick when she's on the stand? Is she a bully to others? It's not really making sense that she would be willing to sell a animal just because she doesn't have time to give a few more shots unless she's like a old lady and needs help to give shots. But if she really is what your after I would look past the abscess


----------



## BorderKelpie (Mar 27, 2016)

Argh! Stupid internet ate my post. Reply to my post, Take 2 

I didn't mean to come across as if I were settling. I know my 'fantasy goat' was a bit far-fetched. lol According to the emails, Eve is registered with ADGA, has tested clear fro CAE, CL, and Johnnes (sp?). She is puppy dog friendly, they just haven't been milking, etc since work and family is interferring with time. She's supposed to be milk stand tame, etc (she prefers to be talked to or have a radio playing while milking, but I can understand that. My Nubian years ago was much quirkier than that). 

There is supposedly paperwork from the vet, so maybe I can contact him/her about her if needed. 
As far as her coat, I plan on asking about suppliments (ie copper, etc) since she has been eating sweet feed, alfalfa and browse. She was 'naturally dewormed and treated with a natural topical for external parasites. I will get details about that. On the bright side, I work in a lab, fecal first thing should I decide to take her home. 

As far as pricing. Most of the ads I have found have registered does averaging $500 and most look rough coated. The ones in her price range are Boer crosses, mixes, or spanish goats. In my area, ND crossed with pygmy goats, not disbudded or anything go for $100+ for 5 day old bottle babies. I thought her price sounded pretty good compared to that. 

I've an appointment to meet her tomorrow after work, I will try to make an intelligent decision. I am bringing my daughter with me for moral support. She's great at saying NO!
Wish me luck. I really would love to have a nice little girl.


----------



## FascinatingLady (Mar 6, 2016)

That does change things a lot if she is registered. Registered usually sell double the price of non registered. So I would say if you are getting a registered buckling the offspring would be worth more and you may just be happier that way. If you want to sell show goats, then you need registered parents. It sounds like they are taking good care of her. Eve is a pretty name as well.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Follow your feelings if all the paperwork is in order!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Mar 27, 2016)

Everything seems to be in order. The abcess was thought to have been caused by a mesquite thorn. She is easy to work with (both, the lady and the goat lol)
There is no way she only give 1/2 gallon of milk. Just for grins and giggles, we decided to milk her once we got her home (I mostly wanted to make sure that her milk and udder looked healthy) I grabbed a small bucket for her. She filled it twice, not counting the time she tipped it spilling a goodly bit. Not her fault, I can't blame her, strangers grabbing at her and all. We'll get used to easch other. That pretty little udder completly deflates and fills a bucket with pretty creamy, foamy, sweet smelling milk. 

She looks a little rough, but she's been eating sweet feed and pasture and supplying bottle kids with milk until 5 days ago. I'm going to slowly introduce her to the mix we have here and have a fecal done. 
Is sweet feed even a viable food source for goats? That's what they were feeding Anna, my rescue goat, when I got her. She still looks bad, but is acting like she's feeling better. 

Um, I guess that's it. I'll probably drive you guys nuts with questions, thank you for the suggestions so far. 

I guess I need to work on a farm name and tattoo id stuff so I can get my ADGA membership. Geez! I have no clue what to do for that!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she worked out.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Sounds like you're happy you got her


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Glad it worked out


----------



## BorderKelpie (Mar 27, 2016)

She's really cute and tolerant. My daughter got to milk a goat for the very first time, thanks to Eve. lol
I got my first milk bath, thanks to my daughter. (My daughter is 20, I'm not turning little bitty kids loose on the livestock, just thought I should clarify) 

Now, I have all sorts of dreams of fancy milk parlours and barns and......


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey there's nothing wrong if she was a little kid lol my kids 7 and 9 are over the moon milking my jersey cow 
But it sounds like you are very happy with her and that's all that counts. For the sweet feed there's many different kinds but how I look at is a treat. I haven't found one that's high in anything to do good but it's a great treat to give say when your trying to catch them or what not. If she's producing that much and not on alfalfa or good grain she will produce more once she's on it. So happy you got her and your happy with her


----------



## BorderKelpie (Mar 27, 2016)

Jessica84 said:


> Hey there's nothing wrong if she was a little kid lol my kids 7 and 9 are over the moon milking my jersey cow
> But it sounds like you are very happy with her and that's all that counts. For the sweet feed there's many different kinds but how I look at is a treat. I haven't found one that's high in anything to do good but it's a great treat to give say when your trying to catch them or what not. If she's producing that much and not on alfalfa or good grain she will produce more once she's on it. So happy you got her and your happy with her


I have no problem with well managed supervised kids with animals, but being a member of several dog and dog training forums, I feel the need to justify myself at times. Dog people can be a bit judgemental at times. lol My kids grew up with dogs, horses, and snakes; some of the verbal abuse I was subjected to has made me a bit skittish.

I have not felt any of that judgmental attitude in this forum, and I really appreciate the kindness and generousity of the people here.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No no I was playing with you I didn't take offense at all. But no I am quite surprised by some people thinking kids need to be locked away from animals, that it's dangerous for the both of them. But I've kept them alive this long so guess I'm doing good lol but seriously I was just giving you a hard time


----------



## FascinatingLady (Mar 6, 2016)

My 13 & 14 year olds milk, but my 10 year old is skittish around the goats so she cares for the dog and cat. It works out pretty well.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Glad it worked out for you!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Mar 27, 2016)

I found some pedigree info on her sire, I'm going to attempt to locate her dam (computer willing) 

I have no real clue what I'm doing, just looking up names.  I absolutley LOVE her sire's name, though. It's just my style. 
Rockin CB KTL ZZ Top (LOVE it!) lol

her dam is Dreamy Delights Allison. I am still looking for her. 
I'm just having fun, but hope I can learn something on the way.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I have a picture of ZZ Top


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Sharp dressed man right there!! ^^^


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:rofl: ^^


----------



## BorderKelpie (Mar 27, 2016)

goathiker! You're amazing!! Thanks!

He's handsome. 

BTW, I am quite tickled with Eve (new nickname Amber for her gorgeous amber colored eyes) Her milk is increasing already. We don't have a scale, so we've been filling an old coffee carafe just to keep an eye on it for curiosity's sake. She went from 4 cups twice daily to just under 12 cups this am. My daughter will milk her tonight (since I got called into work) and let me know what she does. I think she likes us. lol

Oh, and how's this for a silly good feeling? I posted some goofy pictures on FB and had a comment that someone was needing goat milk for an orphaned kitten. My daughter and I have been saving Eve's milk, but couldn't really use it (antibiotics). We donated it to the person feeding the newly found kitten (letting her know about not feeding to humans, etc) It sure beats throwing that pretty stuff away (although, my dogs LOVE it)

Tomorrow will be the first time I get to actually use it. (I have tried a taste, it's sweet! Shh!) 

Yeah, I'm glad I went and got her. She's fun.


----------



## FascinatingLady (Mar 6, 2016)

My puppy was raised on goat milk that I turned into formula after his mother died when he was a week old. It sure made him a strong stocky dog. He is 2 years old this July. He is always right there when we milk and feed bottles hoping for a few drops.


----------

